# David Blondel on earnest pursuers of truth being subject to mistakes



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 20, 2021)

... For (after the manner of Serpents) those who think it a glory to deceive, are never reduced to any compliance with truth, but by force, and can hardly avoid being at difference even with themselves, nor will express themselves to others; the malice, which they are ever guilty of who are engaged in a design to surprize others (to make the event of their attempts the more certain) putting on all manner of masks, and leaving no ways unsought, to prepossess the minds of the good, who thinking there cannot be a greater subtilty, then to live without subtilty, imagine it somewhat unreasonable, to conceive, at the first sight, any suspicion of those by whom they had not as yet been over-reached. And thence it comes to pass, that the best men have this misfortune, upon no other ground then that they are the _best,_ to be the more credulous, and inclining rather to _security,_ then _diffidence,_ easily give advantage to those, who, by their craft and insinuations, make it their design to triumph over their simplicity. ...

For more, see David Blondel on earnest pursuers of truth being subject to mistakes.


----------

